# CTD Meets Bambi



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh dang! Hopefully it won't cost too much.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Ouch. I'm an animal person, but have no great love for deer thanks to growing up in a place where people killed all the wolves and mountain lions and such. When I was in high school I think I hit at least 5 deer over the 2 years I had a license before going to college. Luckily back then I was driving an old GMC Sierra that gave precisely zero 4 letter words about deer. Might crack a marker light lens or something, but that was about it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

You too, eh? I got one last Monday. Fortunately, mine stayed low and on the corner, so I'm just looking at a foglight, sidemarker, and repainting the bumper cover (cracked the paint and broke off a mounting point for the foglight). I think that I just got his hind leg. About $850 estimate from the dealer for me, plus a new Klearz sidemarker (so just over $900 total). Right now, they're confirming if RS foglight bezels will fit the Diesel and getting me a price for cost difference and the left bezel.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nope, diesel shares the Eco gas bumper and license plate frame. Non rs fogs but a few members got non rs chrome bezels from fleabay or other sites. They can chime in better, don't buy RS parts.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ouch! Looks expensive!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

what wheels are those?


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

That really sucks. I hit one a couple years ago in my Cobalt SS. Just glanced it. No hood damage or radiator/intercooler damage. Still cost $3000 to fix. Although on the bright side it was my first experience with a Cruze (I got one for a rental). Hope they get you back on the road quickly.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Dang.

I've been very fortunate so far (knock on wood) to have never actually hit a deer. I've had one hit me, and I've come really [email protected]#% close a couple of times, but no hits so far.

I have, however, hit a calf (bovine). Slowed down enough before it hit that the stupid thing got up and ran away no worse for the wear but having broken up all the plastic on the front of the vehicle.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Stoopid deer!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I drive through the mountains of Idaho and during spring on a daily basis its normal to see herds of about 20 elk left and right 100 yards from the highway every couple miles especially this time of year when they are coming down to graze at about 5k elevation. During the summer months I have to deal with the herds of antelope roaming the high country fields. Of course I really dont have to worry much about these wildlife they are smart enough to stay away from the road its the dumb deer I have to worry about even though there arent nearly as many. I lost count of how many times I have had to stop on the highway for deer in the road. Thankfully I have been able to avoid them each and everytime.


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

OK, the car is heading to the paint shop and I'll have it back next week. I know the total repair bill, any guesses based on the photo in the first post? The car was repaired at the selling dealership.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I drive through the mountains of Idaho and during spring on a daily basis its normal to see herds of about 20 elk left and right 100 yards from the highway every couple miles especially this time of year when they are coming down to graze at about 5k elevation. During the summer months I have to deal with the herds of antelope roaming the high country fields. Of course I really dont have to worry much about these wildlife they are smart enough to stay away from the road its the dumb deer I have to worry about even though there arent nearly as many. I lost count of how many times I have had to stop on the highway for deer in the road. Thankfully I have been able to avoid them each and everytime.


Have you been stopped by a cattle drive yet? I had to stop for a cattle drive several years ago driving back from Steamboat Springs.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Deer are the cockroach of the road. I'm all for extending hunting season


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ouch, sorry to see that. My daughter hit a deer two weeks ago with her 98 Cavalier. The insurance company totaled it with $2,500 worth of damage. Took that and bought a new Sonic.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

hulkss said:


> OK, the car is heading to the paint shop and I'll have it back next week. I know the total repair bill, any guesses based on the photo in the first post? The car was repaired at the selling dealership.



I'm gonna guess 4 grand?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

hulkss said:


> OK, the car is heading to the paint shop and I'll have it back next week. I know the total repair bill, any guesses based on the photo in the first post? The car was repaired at the selling dealership.


Mine went in with an estimate around 850, but the bumper cover turned into a replacement instead of just a refinish job, so I'm guessing I'm upwards of $1200 now, and mine was just a bumper cover and fog light. With the hood, grill parts, etc. and the extra assembly and paint time you'd be looking at, I'd guess you're around $3500.


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

It surprised me, $5800 hmy:


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

my guess around 5-6k. that what my dear front end cost and yours has about the same damage but more severe.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

hulkss said:


> It surprised me, $5800 hmy:


? What is the labor rate there? I got a hood, bumper, headlight, fender, fuse box, that plastic piece Behind headlight, paint and 3 ECO wheels for just short of that price, 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I almost hit Bambi last night, close call.


----------

